# 66Fit (again, sorry!)



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry to bring this up, the search function yielded the kind of information I wanted to read about 66fit flatbands and tubing, but i wanted to make sure this wasn't a case of "If it looks too good to be true..."

£10 for 5.5m of Strong or X Strong Latex bands, 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/66FIT-Extra-Heavy-Exercise-Band/dp/B000W0AXGY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1318947084&sr=8-7
http://www.amazon.co.uk/66FIT-Heavy-Exercise-Band-Green/dp/B000W07BGY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1318947084&sr=8-5

All I have read on this forum about these bands is good things, which is why I am nervous to purchase them without hearing what people have to say. If anyone has any experience of these or has heard anything about them please let me know. I'm excited to put some flatbands on my natural, turns out the elastic bands i got weren't so great, not many shots in and losing their punch already. for this kind of money it really is a close call costwise between proper rubber bands for chaining or a good length of flat latex.

Cheers in advance guys.

Eddie!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

its a risk but ive only tryed the green and it was not strong at all


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I bought cheapo rubber before (www.rbonly.com) and it was junk. It shot wicked fast but broke extremely easily and without warning.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Why not get some Bean Shooter Bands from Perry it's A-Plus.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Dgui, they look fantastic. But I would rather like to put the slingshot together myself 'from scratch' as much as possible. Problem is i'm a tightarse. I think if I put together something a bit more serious I may consider buying bands from someone who's a bit better at it. But i'm never going to learn if i don't do it myself!

Cheers,

Eddie.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

If you can not get latex from Hygenic or a comparable company go with Theraband.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I am asking if anyone knows whether or not 66Fit is a comparable company. I am well aware that theraband are a very good brand of latex, but I've seen a few people on the forum (via search) commenting about intending to use this stuff, and never were results either positive or negative posted. Trying to keep and open mind and a closed wallet as much as possible ^^

Cheers,

Eddie.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

HopefulHunter said:


> Dgui, they look fantastic. But I would rather like to put the slingshot together myself 'from scratch' as much as possible. Problem is i'm a tightarse. I think if I put together something a bit more serious I may consider buying bands from someone who's a bit better at it. But i'm never going to learn if i don't do it myself!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Eddie.


Good for you Eddie .. I happen to think it's nice to do as much yourself as you can. For a working slingshot there just isn't that much to them. Having said that, I have bought several as well, mostly frames that require skills I do not have and that makes them my collectors.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

AJW said:


> Good for you Eddie .. I happen to think it's nice to do as much yourself as you can. For a working slingshot there just isn't that much to them. Having said that, I have bought several as well, mostly frames that require skills I do not have and that makes them my collectors.


I can certainly understand buying the real deal for others' slingshots if you were collecting them. That makes complete sense to me. I have a feeling I may enjoy making slingshots more than I enjoy using them







So I don't want to be putting out money for premade bandsets that i won't use that much (you can only fire one slingshot at once after all!)

I went to a charity shop yesterday and picked up a heavy woolen blanket the size of a kingsized bed, a leather wallet, a leather bag, and a fake leather bag and belt for £1.00 in total. The wallet has perfect leather for a pouch, not too thin, I couldn't tear it with my hands through a 'band hole' (tested on a scrap). And the bag's straps seem to be perfect for a gypsy rig. The blanket is for making myself a target box to collect all the marbles i bought yesterday ^^

Does anyone have any input about 66fit as a company for latex bands?

Cheers, Eddie.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive used it, i found it ok, i used the black, i still have a bit i use now and then, jeff

here it is on some of my catapults


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

They are Polyisoprene, rather than natural latex, but beyond that, I cannot find any reference to specified thickness and tolerance.

Polyisoprene is a synthetic latex, with various pros and cons over the natural variety.

Pros:
consistent, does not require maceration and blending
easy manufacturing
hypo alergenic
Cons:
performance
i.e. if you're a factory making rubber nipples for baby's botles, it's a godsend. If you're a shooter, move on.



fatboy said:


> If you can not get latex from Hygenic or a comparable company go with Theraband.


Isn't Thera-Band a product name owned by Hygenic?


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

ZDP, that is enlightening, thank you very much. I will scrap this idea and consider the #107 bands henry's thread.

Shot in the foot, thank you for the advice. I will endeavour to find an alternative but it is nice to know that at that price it is useable







Thanks. Eddie.


----------

